# I have 22 Guinea Pigs



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

They came into rescue yesterday and eek they are cute:









This is a little girl









Another little girl









And this is a wee man who I love and want to keep lol I wont though

Thanks for looking x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they are so sweet


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

They are so so cute x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

You should hear the noise that comes from 22 g pigs :lol:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so sweet and so little. My daughter brought one a couple of years ago only a baby, and ended up with two as she was pregnant when she bought her although not obvious at the time. They are so amazing when they are born and so self reliant.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They are so sweet and so little. My daughter brought one a couple of years ago only a baby, and ended up with two as she was pregnant when she bought her although not obvious at the time. They are so amazing when they are born and so self reliant.


Oh yes very self reliant. One of the litters is only 2 days old are they are munching away on their hay:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow how adorable!! Are they all that teeny tiny?

xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: 22 :scared: I can imagine the noise level :lol:



Sled dog hotel said:


> They are so sweet and so little. My daughter brought one a couple of years ago only a baby, and ended up with two as she was pregnant when she bought her although not obvious at the time. They are so amazing when they are born and so self reliant.


My GP was pregnant to when I got her I just thought she was getting fat  which she was  my mum was ill & I took Paddington off up to see her as you do when your 10 :lol: & she started having piglets on the bed :scared: although it did help my mum recover quickly at the time jumping out of bed & whisking her off back to her hutch :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh wow how adorable!! Are they all that teeny tiny?
> 
> xx


The ones in the photos are the 3 day old babies but we also have 10 day old babies and 3 week old babies plus mums and dads.

Will find photos of everyone else...


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here are the 3 week old babies:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

And these are the 10 day old babies:


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I wish i lived closer to you as i would take one off your hands if you rehome. I have just lost one of mine and the one left needs company.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

wow thats a lot  they are so cute


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

tinamary said:


> I wish i lived closer to you as i would take one off your hands if you rehome. I have just lost one of mine and the one left needs company.


All the g pigs will be rehomed. I love them to bits but I already have my rats and mice so wont be keeping any of them. We have a home for 3 girls already though so happy with that


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: 22 :scared: I can imagine the noise level :lol:
> 
> My GP was pregnant to when I got her I just thought she was getting fat  which she was  my mum was ill & I took Paddington off up to see her as you do when your 10 :lol: & she started having piglets on the bed :scared: although it did help my mum recover quickly at the time jumping out of bed & whisking her off back to her hutch :lol:


My daughter took hers to the vet and they said it was a tumour or pregnant,
she checked with the pet shop, and pet shop said no way coud she be pregnant so fearing the worst at the vets suggestion she had an ultra scan. They said two babies, turned out to be one little girl, so mum and littleun live together now. With the other two my daughter rescued. Would be more if she could see the pics no doubt


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Awwww they are sooooo cute!!!! Makes me wanna get them all!!!! Loved having guinea pigs. They are just adorable!!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

there so cute!
they look just like kayties babies she had afew months ago!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> You should hear the noise that comes from 22 g pigs :lol:


lol my 3 make plenty of noise so 22 must be deafening! they all look so cute from the pics


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yippee all the babies have been put on hold for people bar 2 but I am sure the last 2 will find homes soon:thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yippee 2 of our older girls at 4yr old went away today:thumbup:


----------

